# Any name ideas for a new Hereford heifer???



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi!

My daughter, Emily, just brought home a 2 year old heifer. She is a real nice Hereford. Emily is on her 3rd cow now. Her first, Betsy, never had a calf after 2 tries, so we had to break Emily's heart and sell her. Her next cow, Maisy, had a calf, but had such a bad prolapse that we had to sell her as well. Hopefully the third time things will work out well and we will have this cow a long time!!! She's going through our baby name book, and can't decide on the perfect name, so I said I'd post the question on here. Any ideas??? She prefers a "real people" name, and something not too long or too short. Her other two cows were both two syllable names. Any and all ideas would be much appreciated!!!!

Thanks!

~Laurie (and Emily!)


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Never post here but here are some suggestions....

Angie, Emma, Paige, Ada, Olivia, Anya

Just some ideas....  .

MotherClucker


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

PHEDORA: " supreme gift." Variant Pheodora exists


Phedora sounds like a good name, but who knows, thats me. Here is a site where I got this name, and they have TONS, hence the name of the site.


http://www.20000-names.com

Jeff


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Laurie J said:


> Hi!
> 
> My daughter, Emily, just brought home a 2 year old heifer. She is a real nice Hereford. Emily is on her 3rd cow now. Her first, Betsy, never had a calf after 2 tries, so we had to break Emily's heart and sell her. Her next cow, Maisy, had a calf, but had such a bad prolapse that we had to sell her as well. Hopefully the third time things will work out well and we will have this cow a long time!!! She's going through our baby name book, and can't decide on the perfect name, so I said I'd post the question on here. Any ideas??? She prefers a "real people" name, and something not too long or too short. Her other two cows were both two syllable names. Any and all ideas would be much appreciated!!!!
> 
> ...


Given the history, I would name her CHARM, as in THIRD TIME'S A CHARM. Or CHARMING. Or Charming Rose...or LUCKYLUCY. .........Anything to bring Emily some good luck!


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I don't have a name suggestion, but I remember when Emily was losing her second cow. My heart went out to her. I am so happy to hear she has a new gal in her life. Can't wait to hear about this one's healthy (heifer) calf in about 10 months!!! Again, I am so glad Emily has another cow to spoil!!!


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Here's some names suggestions from my class (they are so happy for Emily, too): April, Nicky, Sadie, and Shady.

I'll post any other names I get. If you get a chance to post a picture of her, the class would love it.


----------



## Hee Haw (Mar 23, 2006)

Helda, Hidi, or Holly is the name, for a Herford heifer. Personaly I like Helda.


----------



## momanto (Jan 14, 2005)

Herfer Gal.


Since She Is A Hereford Heifer.
I Have Three That Are 1/2 Siblings Who Are Not Herefords And I Call Them The "herfer Girls".


----------



## TNTPoultry (Apr 5, 2006)

We like names from the 1800's......

Ellie Daisy Bessie Nellie Lily Elsie Clara Florence Ethel Ida Mabel Cora Flora Hazel Agnes Bertha Belle Rose Harriett Emma Honey Laura Gracie


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey everyone!!! This is Emily... my mom has been on here a while and she told me so I got to thinking... cow names!!! Thanks so much to everyone for helping me with new cow names! They are all very cute! I love it how Christina R. asked her class for names, I think that's very sweet. My calf Milo is growing up fast (too fast) and he's a little bit jealous that I'm spending so much time with her.  

Mom will get a picture of me and my new cow soon, but in the meantime, here is a picture of Milo and I last year at the fair when he was 3 days old!

http://www.prindlemountainprimitives.com/PopUp/emilyandmilo.html 

I'll write more later, but I have to go eat dinner now! Thanks again!

later: hey! I just came in the house from sitting with the new heifer for an hour or so... She's a very sweet girl! Even though I just got her yesterday, she's very tame. I'm totally not used to un-tame cows, so this is good news for me. Well, thanks again to everyone!

~emily


----------



## BrahmaMama (Nov 12, 2005)

Awww I love the splotches on his nose! My FIL had herefords and I've never seen one with markings like those! Milo is a good name for him!

Oh and by the way Emily ~ I went through all kinds of agony naming my new goat. Well about a week ago, we finally dicided on, guess? EMILY!!!! 

What about Georgia? I was thinking that would be a good goat name, Georgia and Virginia....


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

...........PUMPKIN.......................................................................


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Milo is great!! I'm so glad your heifer is sweet. I am also tinkled pink that you There wasn't school today, but we'll check back in on Monday. Enjoy your weekend with your critters.


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Emily,

Milo is lovely! Congratulations on your new cow, I am sure she will be everything you hoped! 

April is my favorite. My children are a little younger than you, and they are big into chickens. Just this week, we have had a few hatch out of our incubator, and one is named April! :goodjob: 

Best of luck,

Melissa


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey this is Emily here. I'm pretty sure I have her name figured out. How does Maggie sound for a Hereford Heifer? I think it's a pretty cute name, so I figured... sure! It's getting pretty late and tomorrow I have a track meet, so I'll talk to you all later.

~emily

What do you think of the name?


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

Maggie is very sweet! 

Best of luck!

Melissa


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Our first calf was named Pet by my Uncle who gave her to me. He knew I would make a pet of her. Then we had Sally and Molly. We still have Tubby, who was so named after my DH brought her in as a new born half frozen
baby. I put throw rugs in the bath tub and babied her all night. I used the hair dryer on her and the Vet said pound her back every half hour to make sure she did not get pnemonia. Long story, but she has given us several very nice calves. Now our cows have names like Freckles, Red, etc. Raising a calf can be a wonderful experience to a young person. Good luck.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Great name, Emily! I look forward to hearing great news about Maggie over the MANY YEARS you have her!!


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi... We just had our second heifer in a week and our Farm is called " Flying L Farm" and our last name is Lowe..I was trying to keep our name in each name...So first is Lola and now the second is Chloe!!! Chloe was huge, we had to go in with hands and rope but!!! mom and daughter are fine!!! good luck with your girl. Chris


----------

